# Tissot Seastar Seven



## Sushirob (Feb 12, 2006)

This vintage watch requires a key 315T to open the monocoque case. Does anyone know what this key looks like and how it is used?:-s:-s:-s


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Sushirob said:


> This vintage watch requires a key 315T to open the monocoque case. Does anyone know what this key looks like and how it is used?:-s:-s:-s


This is the Tissot number for the crystal size in their own tool set. You need to take out the crystal to get to the movement.

Any good adjustable crystal remover should be able to take it out... but I confess, I've been reluctant to do it myself ;-) (A watchmaker told me the most common problem is slipping and marring the face... bear that in mind if you are braver than I am!)


----------



## Sushirob (Feb 12, 2006)

Eeeb said:


> This is the Tissot number for the crystal size in their own tool set. You need to take out the crystal to get to the movement.
> 
> Any good adjustable crystal remover should be able to take it out... but I confess, I've been reluctant to do it myself ;-) (A watchmaker told me the most common problem is slipping and marring the face... bear that in mind if you are braver than I am!)


Thanks, I understand a lot more now since a lot of watch backs have similar instructions about keys/wrenches. I'm brave when I'm stupid & desperate. But then, I rather not mess with a vintage watch.:-d


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

Sushirob said:


> Thanks, I understand a lot more now since a lot of watch backs have similar instructions about keys/wrenches. I'm brave when I'm stupid & desperate. But then, I rather not mess with a vintage watch.:-d


I bought a 1960 vintage solid gold 17 jewel NOS Tissot, encountered this key problem and decided not to experiment on THAT watch ;-) It's a long term keeper.

So, for 1/8th the price, I bought a similar Tissot with a plated case which was not in such good shape, figuring I'd experiment on that one... but, now that I have it, It's so nice and keeping such fine time that I can't bring myself to experiment on it either ... oh well! :-d


----------



## Sparcster (Apr 11, 2009)

Hi Gents,

I had a Visodate Seastar Seven arrive this morning... same thing! 'USE KEY No. 315 T'

Has anyone tried to take the crystal off??

Also, I found this link to Rolands site where a similar watch has been sold....

bidfun-db Archive: Wrist Watches: 951: Gents Tissot Automatic Seastar Seven, 14K Gold, 1967

The important bit of info on here is the stem arrangement....

_*The stem is not detachable as common for such cases. The dial is only pushed on and therefore can be removed to unlock the stem. This is truely original, as the movement has neither dial screws nor the threads for them.
*_
As mine is a Visodate, the cal is obviously different.. as such, does this info apply?? I dont want to get to the stage, where I have taken the crystal off... them kill the watch by ripping off the dial... OR try to pull the stem (hoping its a 2 part) to find I have ripped out the whole stem...

Advice welcome!!!

Thanks


----------

